# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  peut-on faire du dev ipad et iphone sous Windows ?

## clavier12AZQSWX

bonjour,

j'aimerai m'investir dans le developpement d'application iphone et ipad.
Je n'ai ni tlphone iphone, ni tablette ipad et ne souhaite pas m'en acheter du tout.

est-il possible de faire quand-mme du dev pour ces applicatifs sous un environnement windows ?

existe-il des EDI windows et des simulateurs iphone et ipad pour windows ?

est-ce fiable et rod (ready to business)  comme a l'est dj pour l'mulateur blackberry ou c'est encore du bricolage de geek ?

merci de vos conseils.

----------


## kOrt3x

Salut,

si tu fais rien qu'une petite recherche sur ce forum, tu veras que le sujet a dj t abord.

Bonne recherche.  ::ccool::

----------


## FloMo

Bricolage de geek.

L'environnement de dveloppement iOS est un tout.

----------


## kOrt3x

> Bricolage de geek.
> 
> L'environnement de dveloppement iOS est un tout.


 ::ccool::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

j'ai vu qu'il existe des solutions pour le dev, mais pour la partie finale, la compilation il faut toujours un mac.
donc aucune solution 100% alors.

qu'en-est-il d'une solution iatkos ? compilation possible ou pas?

----------


## OsTaLaKaR

Personnelement j'utilise une VM Mac. Snow Leopard ne cote que 30$!

----------


## kOrt3x

> Personnelement j'utilise une VM Mac. Snow Leopard ne cote que 30$!


La virtualisation de Mac OS X ne peut se faire que lgalement sous un Mac OS X.
Donc le problme reste le mme et tu fais du "dveloppement illgal".

----------


## OsTaLaKaR

> La virtualisation de Mac OS X ne peut se faire que lgalement sous un Mac OS X.
> Donc le problme reste le mme et tu fais du "dveloppement illgal".


Apple se permet le droit de rester propritaire sous tous les angles. Il faut dire stop  leur abus. Tous les dveloppeurs n'ont pas 1400 pour se payer un macbook juste pour programmer. En plus, Mac Os X est vraiment un OS pas pratique (prenons exemple sur les touches raccourci du style [ ou { -.-).

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Apple se permet le droit de rester propritaire sous tout les angles. Il faut dire stop a leur abus, tout les dveloppeurs n'ont pas 1400 pour ce payer un macbook juste pour programmer. En plus Mac Os X est vraiment un OS pas pratique (prenons exemple sur les touches raccourci du style [ ou { -.-).


L'accessibilit ou non en premier niveau de certaines touches trs utilises en programmation est plus une question AZERTY/QWERTY/ que d'OS, et les claviers AZERTY en gnral ne sont pas les plus agrables aux programmeurs

----------


## muxosfatal

Bonjour  tous,




> j'aimerai m'investir dans le developpement d'application iphone et ipad.
> Je n'ai ni tlphone iphone, ni tablette ipad et ne souhaite pas m'en acheter du tout.
> 
> est-il possible de faire quand-mme du dev pour ces applicatifs sous un environnement windows ?
> 
> existe-il des EDI windows et des simulateurs iphone et ipad pour windows ?
> 
> est-ce fiable et rod (ready to business) comme a l'est dj pour l'mulateur blackberry ou c'est encore du bricolage de geek ?


Je suis confront plus ou moins  la mme question que Michael. Si virtualiser OS X avec VMWare ou VirtualBox n'est pas lgal, je ne vois comme solution la moins cher que l'achat d'un Mac Mini, voir Mac Mini d'occasion  mini prix.

Sinon il y a les produits suivants, sauf qu'il m'en faudra un peu plus pour me convaincre de les utiliser en production.
http://www.dragonfiresdk.com
http://www.pmbaty.com/iosbuildenv/

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Si virtualiser OS X avec VMWare ou VirtualBox n'est pas lgal, je ne vois comme solution la moins cher que l'achat d'un Mac Mini, voir Mac Mini d'occasion  mini prix.


Que l'on arrte d'utiliser le mot "lgal"  tort et  travers :
les conditions gnrales d'utilisation d'un produit imposes par une socit prive n'ont pas force de loi. 

Ce ne sont que des conditions contractuelles d'utilisation dont le non-respect peut entraner simplement la perte de vos droits (la garantie du produit en l'occurrence) en tant que consommateur.
_("peut entraner" : ce n'est en effet pas automatique car les conditions contractuelles sont subordonnes aux lgislations des pays, il faut donc encore que la clause viole ne soit pas illgale dans le pays du consommateur)_

Si vous achetez Mac OS X, et l'installer sous une VM : n'allez pas vous plaindre  Apple si quelque chose ne fonctionne pas comme prvu : vous avez perdu vos droits  l'assistance technique.
Par contre si vous installez une copie pirate ou installez une copie achete sur plus de machines relles ou virtuelles que la licence le prvoit,  l vous risquez des ennuis au pnal.

----------


## muxosfatal

> Que l'on arrte d'utiliser le mot "lgal"  tort et  travers :
> les conditions gnrales d'utilisation d'un produit imposes par une socit prive n'ont pas force de loi.


Oui, merci pour la correction JeitEmgie. C'est en effet pas illgal en soit de par la loi, mais celui qui le fait ne respecte pas les CG Apple.

----------


## vincent Janssens

> Que l'on arrte d'utiliser le mot "lgal"  tort et  travers :
> les conditions gnrales d'utilisation d'un produit imposes par une socit prive n'ont pas force de loi.


A partir du moment o on signe un contrat et que l'on accepte les conditions gnrales, si ces dernires n'enfreignent pas la loi, elles doivent logiquement tre appliques...

----------


## JeitEmgie

> A partir du moment o on signe un contrat et que l'on accepte les conditions gnrales, si ces dernires n'enfreignent pas la loi, elles doivent logiquement tre appliques...


Un contrat entre parties n'est pas une loi.

Le non-respect de clauses contractuelles entre parties est d'abord de l'ordre du droit commercial et/ou civil (selon la nature des parties et du contrat), la notion pnale n'intervient que si le non-respect du contrat dcoule d'une action dfinie comme une infraction, un dlit ou un crime (comme le piratage informatique par exemple).

----------

